# تلبيس الزجاج بالمعدن



## سيار (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سأطرح موضوع تلبيس الزجاج بالنحاس أو بالكروم أو بأي مادة 
فمن لديه الخبرة العملية ليفيدنا بها قبل أن ابدأ بموضوعي وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## udaay (26 مايو 2006)

أخي العزيز
هل تقصد هنا طلاء المعادن بالزجاج أم بالعكس أرجو الرد على هذا الموضوع , علماً فأنا مطلع على هذا الموضوع , ولدي أهتمام به.


----------



## سيار (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم أنا أقصد أن تلبس قطعة زجاج بالمعدن


----------



## مغترب (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا با نتظا رجديدكم


----------

